# [solved] dmesg in Xorg.0.log with trojan messages

## bendeguz

******

Sorry, looks like it was a false alarm.

I've found those "Trojan" lines in the clamav daily.cld database file.

I still don't know how did they get in the X log file with the dmesg log :S

Must be some malfunction.

******

I found this in my _Xorg.0.log_:

```

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.3.4 (Gentoo 4.3.4 p1.1, pie-10.1.5) ) #1 Sat Jun 19 1

4:41:10 CEST 2010

[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:

[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel

[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD

[    0.000000]   NSC Geode by NSC

[    0.000000]   Cyrix CyrixInstead

[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls

[    0.000000]   Transmeta GenuineTMx86

[    0.000000]   Transmeta TransmetaCPU

[    0.000000]   UMC UMC UMC UMC

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fffc000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000001fffc000 - 000000001ffff000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000001ffff000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x1fffc max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-EFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   F0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask FE0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 disabled

[    0.000000]   2 disabled

[    0.000000]   3 disabled

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 base 0F8000000 mask FFC000000 write-combining

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 00c00000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-000000001fffc000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 0000400000 page 4k

[    0.000000]  0000400000 - 001fc00000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  001fc00000 - 001fffc000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 1fffc000 @ 7000-c000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000f5fd0 00014 (v00 ASUS  )

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 1fffc000 00030 (v01 ASUS   A7V8X    42302E31 MSFT 31313031)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 1fffc0b2 00074 (v01 ASUS   A7V8X    42302E31 MSFT 31313031)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 1fffc126 02839 (v01   ASUS A7V8X    00001000 MSFT 0100000B)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 1ffff000 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 1fffc030 00028 (v01 ASUS   A7V8X    42302E31 MSFT 31313031)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 1fffc058 0005A (v01 ASUS   A7V8X    42302E31 MSFT 31313031)

[    0.000000] 511MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 1fffc000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 1fffc000

[    0.000000]   node 0 low ram: 00000000 - 1fffc000

[    0.000000]   node 0 bootmap 00001000 - 00005000

[    0.000000] (6 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 001fffc000]

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000200000 - 000072f514]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 000072f514]

[    0.000000]   #2 [000009f400 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009f400 - 0000100000]

[    0.000000]   #3 [0000730000 - 0000733148]              BRK ==> [0000730000 - 0000733148]

[    0.000000]   #4 [0000007000 - 0000008000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000007000 - 0000008000]

[    0.000000]   #5 [0000001000 - 0000005000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000001000 - 0000005000]

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x0001fffc

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0001fffc

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 130971

[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0,  0000:00:09.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.058482] pci 0000:00:09.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.058560] pci 0000:00:09.0: PME# disabled

[    0.058661] pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 10 io port: [0xb800-0xb807]

[    0.058669] pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 14 io port: [0xb400-0xb403]

[    0.058677] pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 18 io port: [0xb000-0xb007]

[    0.058685] pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 1c io port: [0xa800-0xa803]

[    0.058693] pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 20 io port: [0xa400-0xa40f]

[    0.058701] pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0xee000000-0xee0001ff]

[    0.058709] pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 30 32bit mmio pref: [0x000000-0x07ffff]

[    0.058726] pci 0000:00:0d.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.058775] pci 0000:00:10.0: reg 20 io port: [0xa000-0xa01f]

[    0.058800] pci 0000:00:10.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.058803] pci 0000:00:10.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.058880] pci 0000:00:10.0: PME# disabled

[    0.059022] pci 0000:00:10.1: reg 20 io port: [0x9800-0x981f]

[    0.059047] pci 0000:00:10.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.059051] pci 0000:00:10.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.059127] pci 0000:00:10.1: PME# disabled

[    0.059241] pci 0000:00:10.2: reg 20 io port: [0x9400-0x941f]

[    0.059265] pci 0000:00:10.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.059269] pci 0000:00:10.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.059345] pci 0000:00:10.2: PME# disabled

[    0.059444] pci 0000:00:10.3: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xed800000-0xed8000ff]

[    0.059482] pci 0000:00:10.3: supports D1 D2

[    0.059486] pci 0000:00:10.3: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.059562] pci 0000:00:10.3: PME# disabled

[    0.059688] HPET not enabled in BIOS. You might try hpet=force boot option

[    0.059769] pci 0000:00:11.0: quirk: region e400-e47f claimed by vt8235 PM

[    0.059846] pci 0000:00:11.0: quirk: region e800-e80f claimed by vt8235 SMB

[    0.059978] pci 0000:00:11.1: reg 20 io port: [0x9000-0x900f]

[    0.060050] pci 0000:00:11.5: reg 10 io port: [0xe000-0xe0ff]

[    0.060091] pci 0000:00:11.5: supports D1 D2

[    0.060147] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio pref: [0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.060155] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14 io port: [0xd800-0xd8ff]

[    0.060163] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 18 32bit mmio: [0xef000000-0xef00ffff]

[    0.060179] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio pref: [0xeffe0000-0xefffffff]

[    0.060199] pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.060234] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge io port: [0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.060240] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xef000000-0xefdfffff]

[    0.060246] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio pref: [0xeff00000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.060255] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.060264] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.060562] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

[    0.158260] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.158812] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.159440] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.160103] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.160744] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14)

[    0.161341] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.162076] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.162190] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.162609] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.162742] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.163173] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.163333] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.163504] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.164134] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.164537] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.164608] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.164678] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.164775] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.164853] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    0.164853] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.164932] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.170088] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

[    0.170166] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.170253] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

[    0.170331] system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

[    0.170408] system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x1fffffff could not be reserved

[    0.170520] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec000ff has been reserved

[    0.170597] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

[    0.170688] system 00:02: ioport range 0xe400-0xe47f has been reserved

[    0.170764] system 00:02: ioport range 0xe800-0xe81f could not be reserved

[    0.170842] system 00:02: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

[    0.170954] system 00:02: iomem range 0xffb80000-0xffbfffff has been reserved

[    0.171059] system 00:03: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

[    0.171141] system 00:0b: ioport range 0x290-0x291 has been reserved

[    0.171217] system 00:0b: ioport range 0x370-0x372 has been reserved

[    0.206082] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

[    0.206159] pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0xd000-0xdfff

[    0.206235] pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xef000000-0xefdfffff

[    0.206312] pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0xeff00000-0xf7ffffff

[    0.206403] pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.206410] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.206414] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.206419] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 io:  [0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.206424] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 mem: [0xef000000-0xefdfffff]

[    0.206428] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 pref mem [0xeff00000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.206482] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.206676] IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.207171] TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.207531] TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.207733] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

[    0.207809] TCP reno registered

[    0.207958] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.208071] pci 0000:00:01.0: disabling DAC on VIA PCI bridge

[    0.208220] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.208573] Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

[    0.210075] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.210174] type=2000 audit(1276958692.210:1): initialized

[    0.210375] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.216963] msgmni has been set to 1003

[    0.217291] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.217617] cryptomgr_test used greatest stack depth: 6956 bytes left

[    0.217772] cryptomgr_test used greatest stack depth: 6420 bytes left

[    0.218372] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

[    0.219339] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.219452] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.219522] io scheduler anticipatory registered

[    0.219594] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.219789] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.226520] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.226657] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.226746] agpgart: Detected VIA KT400/KT400A/KT600 chipset

[    0.231882] agpgart-via 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

[    0.232474] processor LNXCPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.232843] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.233003] [drm] radeon defaulting to userspace modesetting.

[    0.233700] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

[    0.233777] PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

[    0.233786] pci 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    0.234182] [drm] Initialized radeon 1.31.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

[    0.234637] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.239150] brd: module loaded

[    0.240858] loop: module loaded

[    0.240934] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

[    0.241259] via82cxxx 0000:00:11.1: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133

[    0.241338] via82cxxx 0000:00:11.1: IDE controller (0x1106:0x0571 rev 0x06)

[    0.241434] pci 0000:00:11.1: can't derive routing for PCI INT A

[    0.241539] via82cxxx 0000:00:11.1: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

[    0.241656]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0x9000-0x9007

[    0.241736]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0x9008-0x900f

[    0.241812] Probing IDE interface ide0...

[    0.760023] Probing IDE interface ide1...

[    1.433120] hdc: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4165B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[    1.739104] hdc: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    1.739423] hdc: UDMA/33 mode selected

[    1.739897] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

[    1.740029] ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

[    1.740345] ide-gd driver 1.18

[    1.740492] ide-cd driver 5.00

[    1.743656] ide-cd: hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R/RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

[    1.743938] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    1.761806] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    1.762767] sata_sil 0000:00:0d.0: version 2.4

[    1.762829] sata_sil 0000:00:0d.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    1.763121] scsi0 : sata_sil

[    1.763429] scsi1 : sata_sil

[    1.763673] ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 mmio m512@0xee000000 tf 0xee000080 irq 11

[    1.763752] ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 mmio m512@0xee000000 tf 0xee0000c0 irq 11

[    1.764416] b44 0000:00:09.0: enabling device (0004 -> 0006)

[    1.764972] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

[    1.765097] PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

[    1.765106] b44 0000:00:09.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[    1.792198] ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:00:09.0

[    1.792356] b44.c:v2.0

[    1.800490] eth0: Broadcom 44xx/47xx 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:e0:18:e2:fb:95

[    1.800634] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

[    1.800707] tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

[    1.801107] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.801690] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 4

[    1.801765] PCI: setting IRQ 4 as level-triggered

[    1.801774] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: PCI INT D -> Link[LNKE] -> GSI 4 (level, low) -> IRQ 4

[    1.801910] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.802168] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    1.802340] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 4, io mem 0xed800000

[    1.808026] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.808134] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    1.808211] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.808323] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.808395] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 ehci_hcd

[    1.808469] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.3

[    1.808668] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.808845] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.808933] hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    1.809167] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    1.809322] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    1.809471] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKE] -> GSI 4 (level, low) -> IRQ 4

[    1.809594] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.809800] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    1.809937] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 4, io base 0x0000a000

[    1.810103] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.810180] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.810290] usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.810363] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

[    1.810437] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.0

[    1.810649] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.810826] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.810914] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.811088] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKE] -> GSI 4 (level, low) -> IRQ 4

[    1.811207] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.811401] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    1.811533] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 4, io base 0x00009800

[    1.811664] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.811741] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.811851] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.811923] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

[    1.811998] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.1

[    1.812225] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.812402] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.812487] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.812625] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: PCI INT C -> Link[LNKE] -> GSI 4 (level, low) -> IRQ 4

[    1.812745] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.812951] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    1.813112] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 4, io base 0x00009400

[    1.813247] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.813323] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.813434] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.813506] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

[    1.813580] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.2

[    1.813784] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.813967] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.814084] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.814307] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    1.814493] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    1.814570] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    1.814741] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    1.815046] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    1.818180] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.818259] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.818658] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.818986] rtc_cmos 00:05: RTC can wake from S4

[    1.819206] rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    1.819306] rtc0: alarms up to one month, 242 bytes nvram

[    1.819452] i2c /dev entries driver

[    1.838698] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

[    1.866193] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    1.866266] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    1.866342] No iBFT detected.

[    1.866513] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.21.

[    1.867615] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 3

[    1.867694] PCI: setting IRQ 3 as level-triggered

[    1.867703] VIA 82xx Audio 0000:00:11.5: PCI INT C -> Link[LNKF] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

[    1.868164] VIA 82xx Audio 0000:00:11.5: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.069051] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

[    2.072404] ata1.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HDT721032SLA360, ST2OA3AA, max UDMA/133

[    2.072483] ata1.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    2.078418] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    2.078652] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDT72103 ST2O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.079437] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)

[    2.079610] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.079685] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.079718] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.080049]  sda:

[    2.080220] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    2.103548]  sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 sda10 sda11 sda12 sda13 sda14 sda15 >

[    2.235942] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.385496] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 310)

[    2.385664] ALSA device list:

[    2.385734]   #0: VIA 8235 with ALC650E at 0xe000, irq 3

[    2.385974] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    2.386134] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (8031 buckets, 32124 max)

[    2.386652] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    2.387705] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    2.387826] TCP cubic registered

[    2.387895] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    2.387973] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    2.388066] NET: Registered protocol family 15

[    2.388522] registered taskstats version 1

[    2.494175] input: PS/2 Generic Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input1

[    2.506072] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    2.506159] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

[    2.506248] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:13.

[    2.506342] Freeing unused kernel memory: 288k freed

[    2.506884] Write protecting the kernel text: 3060k

[    2.506984] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 1348k

[    3.004076] init-early.sh used greatest stack depth: 6052 bytes left

[    3.861960] udev: starting version 154

[    3.988950] scsi_id used greatest stack depth: 6004 bytes left

[   10.376881] EXT3 FS on sda13, internal journal

[   10.517420] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   10.517599] EXT3 FS on sda10, internal journal

[   10.517606] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

[   10.546911] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   10.547318] EXT3 FS on sda6, internal journal

[   10.547324] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

[   10.565038] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   10.565196] EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal

[   10.565202] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

[   10.597892] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   10.598071] EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal

[   10.598077] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

[   10.625800] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   10.634723] EXT3 FS on sda15, internal journal

[   10.634729] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

13312:64fd383870251c3c42be0d2387fff1eb:Trojan.Agent-143173

7680:cc44019e228145e3c49fce9b0222e6c7:Trojan.Inject-3381

9728:40d3ed9bde3f1203c69a0b4bd08c9e13:Trojan.Agent-143174

12288:a9bf8c621eed393c82aae92920327005:Trojan.Agent-143175

11776:9a4ac91280dbb43c84049c53b5df1575:Trojan.Agent-143176

10240:4c66fddf4683c03c8b33fa585686ec71:Trojan.Agent-143177

24576:9268230a78d02d3c99b50fa89a4a69a2:Trojan.Dropper-24439

78336:37a71e68b010a03cc2c75478b107a376:Trojan.Dropper-24440

20480:1121b0072cad6b3d13c21be29c738c28:Trojan.Agent-143178

43520:1017bb863958953d194534535a2cab4b:Trojan.Agent-143179

8192:4fbd60445a7e1133d24e3d9fbead8f8c:Trojan.Dropper-24441

12288:2605f324b964403d2cb22bfd70a51d83:Trojan.Agent-143180

90112:e28a4a9fbebe743d5182a67dc75082ed:Trojan.Agent-143181

80384:3d3b106b07372d3d79814b2ae886d5ac:Trojan.Proxy-3761

14336:63911d3c4d5bce3d967f5d364d928ee0:Trojan.Agent-143182

37794:ac3bb3b6dd4ed83ddb1d00f846801627:Trojan.Agent-143183

528896:4f32bf01d29843ded3c39db13e97fed0:Trojan.Agent-143184

12800:f348d92c4bafec3e1eb70ef23ef0c2cc:Trojan.Agent-143185

38400:1ba81163c895a23e205a94015d33b6e7:Trojan.Agent-143186

44544:dfa19eba08ffdb3e37e151dd65f04638:Trojan.Agent-143187

25600:47c9942ed678123e6a0a4e28ccbbda97:Trojan.Agent-143188

18720:3ff4d89ebffb223e6aa72d8b62a648f3:Trojan.Proxy-3762

5120:1a58c722b1daf453eb8c7a1870e668f1:Trojan.Agent-143189

13312:d71e3d669f1bc33ec379cb91eee36ae7:Trojan.Agent-143190

12800:1f422e01892cea3ee136391b43fecc59:Trojan.Dropper-24442

7680:3b7ce90fbf58fac3ef6c0cacfe17debc:Trojan.Agent-143191

10240:e5d587048be9573f1dc54a5aacc671de:Trojan.Agent-143192

2560:69589e169f439943f20d0d92fec96d89:Trojan.Agent-143193

27648:02fa41201bcd5a3f3837772a0e1b45a3:Trojan.Agent-143194

6656:6a79e51988586d63f8d6d10c01102ebb:Trojan.Agent-143195

24576:c69f51f7fde1124006ba2f20b022d157:Trojan.Agent-143196

19968:e24bf787ca667b400c6dc236e00d9362:Trojan.Dropper-24443

3382:0dfbc306ab26dc64012e964acc730141:Trojan.Agent-143197

32256:0023188f984aad40304eb293a9679a04:Trojan.Agent-143198

1721344:e48972c521ec405ce7a4e3d191277a08:Trojan.Dropper-24444

10240:c55bd0ecc265ce4078d7725b13e2aec7:Trojan.Agent-143199

206848:b9b76ea4ad10d40907c7c5eb798dfbe8:Trojan.Agent-143200

6144:b72c3b13d69302440b44e790176b2a89:Trojan.Agent-143201

49152:80d5ff6e5aa26040c5f3195573eb60b5:Trojan.Agent-143202

916480:0abae59bf80da40d434acb60a706220b:Trojan.Prosti-182

77312:be8b7836c4295240daf950136b54caa8:Trojan.Agent-143203

16422:857b93e0ccb71440f7340c76f8de3934:Trojan.Agent-143204

6656:33211eda03eb29d4108c4a0cd34558b9:Trojan.Agent-143205

6656:83b1ff6dffdc6e341371d3f096d8d6c6:Trojan.Agent-143206

2081280:9fbf0b27bb3e416c50c66d5492720a5f:Trojan.Agent-143207

28672:bb17b2299bda08417b7a2f7ad5d8cdaa:Trojan.Agent-143208

77824:58604427e3b6c841a77ef8857be0c92d:Trojan.Dropper-24445

10240:66db2f1fab4d0d41adc33c36309bd73d:Trojan.Agent-143209

69632:a017337ae2a80e41beb45fe4ec837032:Trojan.Agent-143210

16384:00cefc119b083a41d2ef3bacc379e066:Trojan.Agent-143211

22016:ed6aa28e34587941e82d6d465d4190f8:Trojan.Agent-143212

15360:281f4ddab9331941ec3fd2e0e55e2b5f:Trojan.Agent-143213

9216:e18ec3fd8cbe24341ef7b446595c383a:Trojan.Agent-143214

16384:b6c0480d1ef0004216d6bf62eaa43660:Trojan.Agent-143215

87494:90b4121ab90c734227dc60c557925442:Trojan.Agent-143216

19456:5502d70251e7d94246c8d6201961f93d:Trojan.Agent-143217

7680:0c88e99f09f3ec8425c3b85bbc52077a:Trojan.Agent-143218

102400:f352cdd2d3a8b42c98a3e08145eb2027:Trojan.Agent-143219

32768:d1917805027bb342ed5bf0d8b928ea8e:Trojan.Agent-143220

10752:ad986f4ceffa59432a0c9b3a32d8a685:Trojan.Agent-143221

13312:a602a87189e111436c7c70750c4fba99:Trojan.Agent-143222

12800:85876b65c03a5943a48b7f03df3de993:Trojan.Agent-143223

13824:3d9c8ec97f04da43a9b1be77fbc903eb:Trojan.Dropper-24446

29696:43cd57e7ba534d43ab82147d16f99216:Trojan.Dropper-24447

32768:72bf573526a81143af7d4de7a32cbee3:Trojan.Agent-143224

10752:b01723a1c0b3c943c4553b915171286b:Trojan.Agent-143225

608768:86ba3e4fac10f43f4845eede3e350214:Trojan.Agent-143226

45568:2af239823ee38d4404901ba845ee5522:Trojan.Agent-143227

10240:60b830ec0b829544107ebbc5b3ba1b65:Trojan.Agent-143228

2945:efe274�K�_�L�IP�����������������$��[

d�]�����R����������������������B��L'����������������283

12800:90978166f62c494bd75580f6a5026524:Trojan.Agent-143284

6656:62d69dc2bcfcf3b4bf9e06c17338c5cf:Trojan.Agent-143285

12800:7d6d2dc79afe884c3204f10d40904dca:Trojan.Agent-143286

2630:41548b611ea09044c745ddf3d37114e8:Trojan.Agent-143287

79360:317fa3da9744854c7844a477e3859d6a:Trojan.Dropper-24460

8192:3be73be54c7f1304cb5c0063287f35e6:Trojan.Agent-143288

65536:e9332f27e238a54cbd32e1d733c6675d:Trojan.VB-8778

36864:676f1323ac41864ce1ce6ef8eb6a1afa:Trojan.Agent-143289

10240:d445a6171f64444d0a38601e1d166b56:Trojan.Agent-143290

66115:bebf241871d95e4d8fad1c5e847ed62b:Trojan.Dropper-24461

110080:9326f75392e7e4daea41f19fa2976508:Trojan.Agent-143291

9728:bf8a6a3db8e75024db564dc9acbde8e2:Trojan.Agent-143292

10240:7746faf74bb25e4dc82155a9278147ff:Trojan.Agent-143293

19456:310dbdcbc5ea344ddfc9798ea7f2395e:Trojan.Agent-143294

26624:fde1d63d8993294df8129d8b56e73749:Trojan.Agent-143295

12800:1cc375592b807e4e0528e481841008fb:Trojan.Agent-143296

21504:506860839f099a4e68382bb1530f64c1:Trojan.Agent-143297

8192:cdd9a57abdd1fcd4e68c8c0393dfc135:Trojan.Agent-143298

10240:6c00cbbc61f28a4e6baab04cef416d99:Trojan.Agent-143299

36864:02b0ff074366544e9fa09bda3b94d0e6:Trojan.Agent-143300

9728:619be9e299ff4da4ead0bad52879b606:Trojan.Agent-143301

17920:5ab0829d7e832b4f2903b282867828aa:Trojan.Agent-143302

6144:d5a248fdd22c2764f356f8c6d04ec533:Trojan.Agent-143303

12288:9b2cda531658f74f414ddb02b150fa60:Trojan.Agent-143304

8704:070d6d374465cb24f51626379b095d65:Trojan.Agent-143305

366080:6f0adf2f903284f6faec9dcea66b359b:Trojan.Agent-143306

654336:0c2180f5afa7c4f8b80720e803cf3fd7:Trojan.Agent-143307

388096:93ce845c3435b4fbeeb17b891ee865d1:Trojan.Proxy-3765

235008:2fea3225dcc574fd183aa4a22d512938:Trojan.Agent-143308

27648:b5901b1d7622f35002067913bd2e4521:Trojan.Agent-143309

65536:beb3f76443907e50069d24d1bea8261d:Trojan.Agent-143310

16384:94b77479fd776b500886e31db0f3f6d9:Trojan.Agent-143311

9728:b5ed46d13d4368c5033bb161c4a50666:Trojan.Agent-143312

23552:2b239526daa0465047068d0344a3bfbc:Trojan.Proxy-3766

9728:8130741ea32e1f45060573a2effbfcd4:Trojan.Agent-143313

8192:c35793c9f7

```

What could it be?

I'm using clamav and hardened kernel with pax and hardened profile , but this time it ran with gentoo-sources kernel, as it is shown at the beggining.

It ends like this, because I had to reset, because of X crash.

So, why is dmesg in Xorg.0.log, and what could be those Trojan lines? Maybe freshclam was updating.

I run clamd and freashclam as a daemon, 

Thanks for reading...

RegardsLast edited by bendeguz on Sat Jun 19, 2010 3:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## KeteTabz

Hello,

Do you have NTFS partitions besides Linux partitions?

Maybe when linux try to mount your all partitions it stick to your log.

When you restart your PC  is it still in your log?

----------

## bendeguz

 *KeteTabz wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Do you have NTFS partitions besides Linux partitions?
> 
> Maybe when linux try to mount your all partitions it stick to your log.
> ...

 

Hi!

No, I don't have ntfs. 

This only happened, or rather I only noticed just this time. I couldn't reproduce it.

>>When you restart your PC  is it still in your log?

I guess it was after the crash, but when I started X again, it produced normal X log

----------

## d2_racing

First time that I see that.

Why clamav write many errors inside the Xorg.log instead of the /var/log/messages ?Last edited by d2_racing on Sat Jun 19, 2010 7:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

